# Why can't one manufacturer make a perfect set of products.



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Grr, I'm angry because I've spent ages looking for a single brand with a full set of perfect products. But nobody has the full set, why is that? It makes me so mad.

I mean look at prima. They make The best polish / glaze / cleanser in the world (amigo), and an awesome sealant (hydro max) but nobody in he uk does their qd in big bottles. Grr grr.

And then look at clearcote. RMG and YCW are great, and their qd is good, but they don't do any decent sealants. Grr grr sort it out you knobbers.

And then look at autoglym, srp is mint, and their qd thingy that looks like last touch is good, but their sealant EGP is pants. I mean come on, a sealant u have to leave an hour before wiping off, come on its 2014, get with it AG.

And then dodo, make a good sealant, acrylic spritz, and some great qds, but I don't like any of their prep products as they tend to rely on correction rather than filling, and I don't have time for that.

I'm so angry, I could punch a kitten. Grr grr grr.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like a classic case of a 1st world problem....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anger management classes maybe.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm, that might help. It might also help me with my bed wetting problem too.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Maybe because what one person says is amazing, another says is rubbish. All depends on the use and the user. Plus, how boring (and expensive) would it be if there were only one manufacturer? No innovation, no novelty products.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's just as easy to buy from two or more as one...so why the need?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody find Buckets dummy?


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

S63 said:


> It's just as easy to buy from two or more as one...so why the need?


Well, that's what I do, but it makes me worry. When my qd, last touch, is a different band to my sealant, I get worried about comparability. I mean what happens if I want to do a sealant top up, and I have last touch on my car and the this stops the hydro max working properly.

It really makes me sad, and angry.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe you and detailing aren't "compatible"


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably one of the weirdest things I've read in a while although it did make me laugh. 

Your nuts lol, just buy the products you like from different brands like everybody else on here. 

Problem solved.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bucket you haven't been sniffing solvents have you?


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> Bucket you haven't been sniffing solvents have you?


Well, I think the last touch may have reacted to the hydro max due to compatibility issues, and that may have resulted in some poisonous gasses being released. I blame prima myself, for not doing a large bottle of qd.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol Is this thread for real?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

sounds like you need an early night lol


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Surely this applies to any companies products like Ford, I love the Focus RS, but any other car in the range is not so great for me! - I found this with G Techniq the way they are hyped on here is amazing I tried a few of their products and they are just not for me does not mean they are all bad products though.

I had fun the weekend I bought a Rupes 15 started with the Rupes pads and went back to scholl pads for me i prefer them, but I am 95% sure its my technique no the pads.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Bucket said:


> Grr, I'm angry because I've spent ages looking for a single brand with a full set of perfect products. But nobody has the full set, why is that? It makes me so mad.
> 
> I mean look at prima. They make The best polish / glaze / cleanser in the world (amigo), and an awesome sealant (hydro max) but nobody in he uk does their qd in big bottles. Grr grr.
> 
> ...


You will never find a suitable _one brand_ as regardless if they make every product you desire you may not like it personally, or prefer another brand. So try a few brands of one type of product, do your research and testing and find what's compatible and what suits you best


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Strange thread.

Most qd's will be stripped by a strong APC wash so there really isn't any problem. 

Some companies will concentrate on shampoo, some sealants & so on. I'm sure some only release certain products to complete their range too rather than striving to be the best at everything after all there's hundreds of shampoos on the market, how are you supposed to make the best? It's impossible


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

jack-c said:


> Probably one of the weirdest things I've read in a while although it did make me laugh.
> 
> Your nuts lol, just buy the products you like from different brands like everybody else on here.
> 
> Problem solved.


+ 1 to that. Or pick a brand like Meguiar's/Dodo/Optimum or anything else and stick to it.
Trick question - would you hesitate to use Basics of Bling Detailing spray with Purple haze Pro wax and Supernatural Acrylic Spritz as they are essentially three different brands (BOB, Dodo & Supernatural)?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

because perfect doesnt exist, everyones idea of perfection varies massively also


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

This did make me chuckle. 
How far can it go?
If a manufacturer did make the best of everything would you demand their own cloths to apply and remove said products?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Id make sure you dont have a gas leak pal. 
Come on if 1 manufacturer had a full perfect range no other would exist.

Having an array of products is what we do.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bucket said:


> Grr, I'm angry because I've spent ages looking for a single brand with a full set of perfect products. But nobody has the full set, why is that? It makes me so mad.
> 
> I mean look at prima. They make The best polish / glaze / cleanser in the world (amigo), and an awesome sealant (hydro max) but nobody in he uk does their qd in big bottles. Grr grr.
> 
> ...


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Bucket said:


> And then look at autoglym, srp is mint, and their qd thingy that looks like last touch is good, but their sealant EGP is pants. I mean come on, a sealant u have to leave an hour before wiping off, come on its 2014, get with it AG.


The new trade version of EGP (Liquid Hard Wax) has a 10-15 min cure time and is very very good. I think it only a matter of time before this trickles down to the retail product.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to let you in on a little secret. I know this is DW but this is top secret stuff, not many people know about this little detailing trick. Don't spread this around, I don't want everyone to know. Here goes:

_You can use different brands' products on the same car._

Don't tell anyone!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

is the op on a gram of base?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I started detailing 24 years ago and since then I've tried every brand on the market and then some. As weird as it sounds, and perhaps it's an OCD thing , I asked myself the same question: Why can't I find a manufacturer that makes a product for everything I need and that I'm happy with??? Again, it may be an OCD thing, but I really wanted to have products from one single manufacturer instead of buying this from one guy and that from another... I feel your pain, brother  

This is one of the reasons I started Wolf's Chemicals... I set out to make a product that was perfect for every aspect of detailing. After a very long period of time and tons of work I succeeded!!!! But unfortunately the products that I created, which I feel are perfect, aren't perfect for everyone . A polish that works perfectly for me, doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be perfect for the next guy because well, we all have different styles of polishing, different levels of patience, different levels of understanding and different expectations... different strokes for different folks .

As much as I would love for everyone to share my satisfaction with my products, it will never happen. This is why some companies like Chemical Guys, Insta Finish, etc. have a plethora of different polishes, cleaners, etc. that all basically achieve the same results, but in slightly different ways. Back in the days when I was distributing Insta Finish, I couldn't fathom why they had like 12 different APC's and umpteen different polishes!!! But now I know why .

So basically find what works best for you and embrace it


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a manufacturer that does a complete and some product range.
AUTOSMART.
AUTOGLYM also do a complete range ( although a lot of is may be trade only )
The beauty of using one manufacture is all the products work hand in hand with one another.
Check them out you may be surprised they do more than just tardis and g101.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

srod said:


> The new trade version of EGP (Liquid Hard Wax) has a 10-15 min cure time and is very very good. I think it only a matter of time before this trickles down to the retail product.


Really ? I thought they were the exact same formulation ?

Would get some if it really is 15min cure.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Really ? I thought they were the exact same formulation ?
> 
> Would get some if it really is 15min cure.


The new liquid hard wax only comes in 5 litre cans (as opposed to the old 1 litre tubs) and, yes, the instructions say let cure for between 10-20 minutes (longer in cold conditions).

I use it with a lot of valets as it is now so quick to apply and ready to buff before you know it. Supposed to be even more durable than the earlier version, but then it was the AG rep who told me that! 






Note the guy in the video mentions a 5-10 mins curing time.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

srod said:


> The new liquid hard wax only comes in 5 litre cans (as opposed to the old 1 litre tubs) and, yes, the instructions say let cure for between 10-20 minutes (longer in cold conditions).
> 
> I use it with a lot of valets as it is now so quick to apply and ready to buff before you know it. Supposed to be even more durable than the earlier version, but then it was the AG rep who told me that!


It's exactly the same formulation as it's always been only change is the packaging on the trade liquid hard wax


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, if it no longer needs 1 hour curing time then something has been altered. My rep did say that it had been improved.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

srod said:


> Well, if it no longer needs 1 hour curing time then something has been altered. My rep did say that it had been improved.


Honestly it's the same formula - I'm also a rep


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol. :lol:

You mean my rep exaggerated! 

So how come the curing time is now much shorter than previous instructions?


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

srod said:


> Lol. :lol:
> 
> You mean my rep exaggerated!
> 
> So how come the curing time is now much shorter than previous instructions?


Well in honesty (don't quote me on this) I think they realised the hour curing time was a bit OTT - I myself used the trade version for years when I valeted and gave it 15 - 20 mins with no problems

And I don't want to comment on your rep :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Does it still (Did it ever ? ) need 24 hours between coats ?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Honestly, I never had the time to wait one hour anyhow and, like yourself, rarely gave any more than 20 minutes or so curing time. 

My rep is a nice fella; very helpful. Over enthusiastic perhaps?


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Does it still (Did it ever ? ) need 24 hours between coats ?


Personally I've had no problems with leaving it an hour between coats - that's my opinion anyhow not AG's



srod said:


> Honestly, I never had the time to wait one hour anyhow and, like yourself, rarely gave any more than 20 minutes or so curing time.
> 
> My rep is a nice fella; very helpful. Over enthusiastic perhaps?


My rule was once it was dry, finger swipe to test then buff.

And I'm still not commenting :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Very Interesting.... 

Loving the idea of giving a shopping trolley 2 relatively quick coats of EGP then sending it away and not seeing it again for 4 - 5 months......


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I wonder if applying another coat of EGP gives you one thick layer whereas if the EGP is allowed to fully cure you get two thin layers


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The closest I've ever come to finding just one supplier has been...


drum roll...

Serious Performance

Brilliant potions of his own and failing that, equally good stuff from Finish Kare.
The biggest range of quality cloths and pads you could ask for, and all at 
very competitive prices. Top that off with expert advice from Alex! I could
never moan that I had to go elsewhere for my BH Auto Wheel or the ONR...

There's another contender on the block - not quite there yet - but still making
almost all of our 20th Century methods totally obsolete, that's ArtDeShine...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Nothing wrong with sticking to one brand. Optimum is one brand that I can think of that offers everything one may NEED. They have excellent shampoos, clay, compounds, polishes, pads, coating, sealant, wax, tire dressing, interior dressing.

I was reading this a while ago and it made my head spin http://cardetailingpro.wordpress.com/. Could it be true that every manufacturer design their own pre-wax cleanser and shampoo to work better with their wax and if you mix and match several brands, it can degrade your LSP?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I think thats a lot of marketing bs...
Prewax cleaners should make a clean surface, maybe leave some oils behind, as waxes could need these for bonding. I wouldn't worry about that to much.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Shouldn't worry too much. Next you will be trying to find a brand that uses the same manufacturer throughout the range, lol.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

I dont mind buying different brands to have the best products, what i would like to have is 1 supplier which has ALL brands under one roof instead of having to buy different brands from different supplier and paying for shipping each time.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Damien89 said:


> I dont mind buying different brands to have the best products, what i would like to have is 1 supplier which has ALL brands under one roof instead of having to buy different brands from different supplier and paying for shipping each time.


Couldn't agree more. I simply won't pay eg £5.95 postage for a £20 order. I guess that's where eBay wins on occasion.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol do you think the folk in Palestine care about such things ,,honestly we all need to get a grip and not worry about cleaning stupid cars and live life instead ....Just saying anyway am off to wash the car


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

No offense, but I really don't care whats going on in Palestine and Israel... that stuff has been going on for ages and I think no one knows what they are really fighting about anymore. They just want to shoot each other... 
Like you said, I live life, MY life...
All the other countries should stop getting involved and let them work it out. themore they get involved, the more the hate is being spread to here...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Let them blow each other up. Law of averages says eventually they will all blow each other up and harmony will be restored. Stop sending them aid charity begins at home
Rant over.
What was the question??


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

you lot clearly missed the joke ..


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the advice and comments. 

Btw, I have now found the perfect manufacturer that produces great products right across the range. 

So thanks for all your help, but I'm sorted now. :detailer:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

From car cleaning products to Palestine :lol:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Bucket said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all the advice and comments.
> 
> Btw, I have now found the perfect manufacturer that produces great products right across the range.
> 
> So thanks for all your help, but I'm sorted now. :detailer:


So? Which manufecterer is it?


----------



## Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

Turtle wax:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bucket said:


> Tuttle wax:thumb:


Lol really.:lol:


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Damien89 said:


> I dont mind buying different brands to have the best products, what i would like to have is 1 supplier which has ALL brands under one roof instead of having to buy different brands from different supplier and paying for shipping each time.


This thread has brightened up my day no end! lol cheers :thumb::thumb:

But the above for me is a nice idea, i have certain products i love to use and like ol' favourites always keep them in stock to use but i love experimenting and trying new products out, if we didn't, there would be no innovation and that is what keeps us moving.

Now...if i could buy all of my favourites in one place that stocked everything i needed that would be great. But still, then you'd still have to pay through the nose for the convenience. There is no win here.

Regardless this is a great smile inducing thread I'm off to sniff my waxes. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Probably because each detailer has a different tastes, needs, wants, opinion, look, texture, application, durability, cost etc and for one brand to caterer to everybody tastes they probably would have to have 20 shampoo, 20 QD, 20 tyre dressing etc. Been a detailer been trying to different to find the right products that suits your needs unfortunately from different brands. I use gtechniq, chemical guys, AF, madcow, angelwax, juicy details, dodo juice, Carbon collective, gyeon.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

A lot of you are using the same products from the same manufacturer. Just with bottles with different brands written on them!


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Damien89 said:


> I dont mind buying different brands to have the best products, what i would like to have is 1 supplier which has ALL brands under one roof instead of having to buy different brands from different supplier and paying for shipping each time.


+1 I agree


----------

